
Cyber-Terror: How real is the threat? Squirrels are more of a danger - Murkin
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/24/cyber_terror/
======
tired_man
I'd have to smile and nod politely if he told me that in person.

When a country must entirely cut itself from the internet to deal with
incoming cyber attacks, I think the issue is much more serious that that
politician understands.

For reference, take a look at Turkey. Anonymous hammered their systems until
the government's only option was to completely shut down incoming internet
access. That's always good for business, right?

